# Crypt. cordata variant grabowskii



## mikey (May 26, 2004)

Hi guys,

Just want to share the pix of the crypt. from my hometown,Kuching.

This crypt. cordata variant zonata found in a peat swamp forest...


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Great shots!


----------



## Trail_Mix (Nov 12, 2011)

Awesome! Thanks for sharing the pics, I love seeing stuff like this, makes me jealous! And it's also good to be able to see the natural habitats of the various Crypt species so we can try and meet their needs as best we can, like blackwater crypts for instance. Keep 'em coming!


----------

